# Doggy door size?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have seen a husky get through a cat door

YouTube


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

i bought this for Maverick:Amazon.com: Gate Way Pet Door for Screens - Large 12 x 16: Pet Supplies

I haven't used it since the day of installation. Maverick is too tall of a boy. It's pretty easy to install, but since we don't use it, now I gotta install a new screen:doh:


----------



## Golden Oliver (Dec 18, 2011)

Oliver uses a doggy door and he's around 75 pounds and tall. The actual opening part measures 10.5 x15. We've had a rottie over who used it as well and is much broader than Oliver. From our experience, I would think this size should work for you too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

fishmounter said:


> What is the required opening size on doggy doors for a large Golden Retriever? Our two boys weigh about 80-85 lbs each and the extra-large size for most doggy doors is 10.5 inches by 15 inches. That seems too small. Does anyone have a doggy door for their large-sized dogs? What size is the opening? Maybe 10.5 x 15 will work, it just seems kind of little...


The one we have is...size-large, 11.5" x 16", our dogs have been around 70 lbs.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

so what size door did you end up getting? My Maxwell is tall and 95 lbs. I need a door!


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Radar is 80 lbs and is about 24 inches and this is the size door we have. He fits no problem. It does look small though doesn't it. Lol


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 3, 2013)

This is what we got for George: Petsafe Extreme Weather Dog Doors, LOWEST PRICES on a Petsafe Extreme Weather Dog Door
Its the largest one 12+" x 20" and it definitely good against different weather.


----------



## bcumming (Jan 18, 2013)

so yours is 11.5 x 16? who is it made by?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

bcumming said:


> so yours is 11.5 x 16? who is it made by?


If you're asking me...

Mine was installled in 1997 so not sure of the actual brand. I've ordered replacement flaps through the years from Pet Doors USA, Inc. I believe I bought the orginal door at PetsMart. Their website is <<www.DogDoors.com>> There are many sizes and types to choose. 

Hope this helps.


----------

